# Perpetual Motion



## BOB GARROCH (Oct 10, 2008)

Interesting invention from Dublin electrical engineer . More energy out of a device than what has been put in.

Impossible? Go and see www.steorn.com

This is facinating, looking forward to see what the universities are going to do with this design. Posibilities of free energy in the future


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

So the Irish have worked out how to break the law of physics?

Veerrryyyyy interestink .... 

This has been attempted since the 13th Century at least without success.

I believe in the maxim that if something seems too good to be true it almost certainly isn't true.


----------



## Stoneroad (Dec 15, 2009)

*something for nothing?*

I agree with benjidog

not a chance - conservation of energy/matter - you can only change these, with an increase in entropy, you can't get something for nothing!


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steorn


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Bit of a Steorn in a teacup ...


----------



## Volunteer (Oct 8, 2008)

benjidog said:


> So the Irish have worked out how to break the law of physics?
> 
> Veerrryyyyy interestink ....
> 
> ...


Yes, but don't forget the other recent Irish discovery!

After having dug to a depth of 30 feet last year, Italian scientists near Rome found traces of copper wire dating back 150 years and came to the conclusion that their ancestors already had a telephone network more than 150 years ago, at least 50 years before Guglielmo Marconi was awarded the Nobel Prize.

Not to be outdone by the Italians, in the weeks that followed, British scientists dug to a depth of 60 feet in the oldest
section of London,and shortly after, headlines in the UK newspapers read:
'British archaeologists have found traces of 200 year-old copper wire and have concluded that their ancestors already had an advanced high-tech communications network a hundred years earlier than the Italians.'

One week later, the Irish press reported the following:'After digging as deep as 90 feet in remote County Clare, Paddy O'Brien, a self-taught archaeologist , reported that he found absolutely nothing.
Paddy has therefore concluded that 300 years ago, Ireland had already gone 'wi-fi' !


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Brilll !!


----------



## BOB GARROCH (Oct 10, 2008)

And then, there are idiots like me that sit up all night reading Electrical Engineering "1". The thinkers go to Wikipedia.

I still think it need's investigation. There have been many rules disproven.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Mass production of device starting 01-04-2010 perhaps


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Perhaps they can automate the production of the things by harnessing the energy they create from nothing. The newly created ones can then create the next generation and so on ......

The downside would be that the world would rapidly become knee-deep in the buggers and we would be tripping over them.


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

benjidog said:


> Perhaps they can automate the production of the things by harnessing the energy they create from nothing. The newly created ones can then create the next generation and so on ......
> 
> The downside would be that the world would rapidly become knee-deep in the buggers and we would be tripping over them.


I am aware that it was or is the festive season and that the Irish do from time to time imbide in a drop of the turf flavoured amber nectar, after reading this and looking at their web site , I am astounded, is this a wind up or what ?

One would have thought that with something so innovative that every mechanically propelled equipment manufacturer would be beating a path to their door !

I was over in Ireland last week and made quite a few inquiries but no one I spoke to knew anything about this invention.

The need for Petrol and Oil based products would diminish overnight .

Somehow I believe that this is to good to be true - as commented by an earlier subscriber

znord737


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a gaelic calendar in which the equivalent of 1st April occurs around this time of year?


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes, but don't forget the other recent Irish discovery!

After having dug to a depth of 30 feet last year, Italian scientists near Rome found traces of copper wire dating back 150 years and came to the conclusion that their ancestors already had a telephone network more than 150 years ago, at least 50 years before Guglielmo Marconi was awarded the Nobel Prize.

Not to be outdone by the Italians, in the weeks that followed, British scientists dug to a depth of 60 feet in the oldest
section of London,and shortly after, headlines in the UK newspapers read:
'British archaeologists have found traces of 200 year-old copper wire and have concluded that their ancestors already had an advanced high-tech communications network a hundred years earlier than the Italians.'

One week later, the Irish press reported the following:'After digging as deep as 90 feet in remote County Clare, Paddy O'Brien, a self-taught archaeologist , reported that he found absolutely nothing.
Paddy has therefore concluded that 300 years ago, Ireland had already gone 'wi-fi' !
They forgot how copper wire was invented two Scotsman fighting over a penny


----------

